# Межостистые системы Coflex



## Elenaaaaa (22 Окт 2022)

Здравствуйте ! Хотелось бы увидеть современные отзывы об межостистой стабилизирующей системы coflex. Стоит ли устанавливать? Каковы последствия? на просторах интернета отзывы и форумы десятилетней давности. Мой врач предлагает установить во избежании рецидива и нестабильности позвоночника. Два года назад была сделана дискэктомия L4 L5 (грыжа 13 мм, онемение левой ступни и ноги по задней поверхности). Сейчас рецидив( грыжа 18 мм, чувствительность ноги и стопы не восстановилась, стеноз позвоночного канала).


----------



## La murr (22 Окт 2022)

@Elenaaaaa, здравствуйте! 
Межостистые импланты (Coflex, Diam, DYNESYS и др.). Показания к имплантации


----------

